
DIY SSH Bastion Host - mxfurman
https://smallstep.com/blog/diy-ssh-bastion-host/
======
opqpo
Is there any way to create a bastion or proxy without messing with the client
configs? something like a transparent proxy like nginx but talks SSH.

